# Toronto Busker Festival



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am performing all weekend at the Toronto Busker featival. 
Come check it out, there are tons of fantastic shows.

Here's an article written about me for it;
http://www.insidetoronto.com/news-story/4769371-scot-free-performing-at-scotiabank-buskerfest/

Festival website:
http://www.torontobuskerfest.com/performers.php#circle


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Ooouu definitely going to drop by!!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Very cool. You should definately use that pic as your avatar. Its awesome


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

thmh said:


> Ooouu definitely going to drop by!!


Ya come by and put a couple of polyps of Houdini Paly in my hat after the show!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

You most likely have the coolest job of anyone i know.
Now if you can juggle 4 Alpha kone protein skimmers.......


----------

